

My Opinion: Google wants Microsoft to buy Yahoo - gregp

I mean when you think about it in terms of the mythical man month and the amount of entropy introduced with a merger its kind of interesting. Plus you have a bunch of processes going on here - consolidation, shift of resource etc. which generally dont win tech wars.
======
pg
I don't think it makes much difference, honestly. MSFT and Yahoo individually
were a negligible threat. Combined they'd still be a negligible threat.

------
dkokelley
Google has already publicly stated that they do not want the acquisition to
take place. Maybe they wouldn't wish a "fate worse than death" on even their
competitors. Maybe Google is waiting for Yahoo to sink to the point where
Google could afford it.

Brings a whole new perspective on the phrase "Do no evil," doesn't it?

~~~
flashgordon
I am not sure google would be interested in buying Yahoo the same way intel
wouldnt be interested in AMD. Always good to have an underperforming
competitor to avoid being labelled as a bully or a monopoly!

